# Multiple hops with Dummynet



## j4linux (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi All,

I'am trying to simulate WAN with Dummynet with various settings like packet loss, bw throttling, delay, multipath, multi hops etc..I was able to set rules for above mentioned characteristics except one, that is simulating *multiple hops*. I would be thankful if someone please help me on this.
My network has one test machine(WinXP) connected to a FreeBSD machine(which is a gateway for test machine) and has two NICs bridged. This machine connects to other network.
I read many articles mentioning _PIPES_ can be used for inserting hops between two _HOSTS_, but did not get any details, how this can be achieved.
If anyone has worked on this, please share the details.

Thanks


----------

